# What are B liners ?



## zebra (Feb 25, 2006)

What are B liners ? I'm not familiar with them.
Thanks


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Lane snappers I think


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Google Vermillion Snapper


----------



## zebra (Feb 25, 2006)

*What are B Liners ?*

Do the snapper limits apply to B Liners ?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

beeliners are 10 per person and are concidered part of your reef fish limit. Lane snapper are different also the main snapps I caught last trip were red, beeliners, lane,and dog.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Not the red snapper limmit. I prefer b liner over reds. You can keep 20 in federal water if that is all you have. They do count all snapper in your 20 fish per person reef fish limmit as well as trigger fish and spades.


----------



## etan (Oct 12, 2004)

you are allowed to keep 10 beeliners.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.oceansalive.org/eat.cfm?subnav=fishpage&fish=135

http://myfwc.com/marine/FishID/snaplane.html


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Dinner


----------



## fishmale (Jun 12, 2006)

*B-linners*

Vermillion snapper is the right name. They got the name b linners from the commercial fisherman. They would line the outer edge of the fish boxes with them and put the regular red snapper in the middle so that if any spoiled it was the ones on the outside and not the red snappers. Also the lane snapper is another type of snapper. All eat good. I think you will get more meat from the b-linner than a red snapper the same size due to the size of the head on a red snapper.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

20 reef fish only 10 of which can be b-liners. Red snapper are not part of your reef fish aggregat. http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/recbrochure.pdf


----------



## zebra (Feb 25, 2006)

*What are B Liners ?*

Thanks for all the replys- very helpful. I Googled lane and vermillion snapper. It looks pretty easy to tell a lane from a red snapper. How do you tell a vermillion from a small red snapper ?


----------



## fishmale (Jun 12, 2006)

*type of snapper*

Vermillon have small yellow lines down the sides and they are slender than red snappers from the top of the body to the bottom of their belly and snapper have a larger head. The lane has yellow stripes also but they are wider stripes


----------



## zebra (Feb 25, 2006)

*What are B Liners ?*

thanks everybody, that was really helpful. I wonder how many B liners I have thrown back thinking they were undersized red snapper.


----------



## J.O. (Oct 27, 2006)

They also make outstanding bait for AJ's, Ling, and big Grouper.


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's the latest on the GOM federal regulations: http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/2007errata%20and%20update.pdf Print it out along with the pdf from Calmday's link.

As B4B indicated the current limit on Bliners is a max of 20 as part of the aggregate reef fish limit (includes all snappers). The size is also reduced to a 10" minimum. These are recently changed rules and most people are up to speed on them. I believe that's why you've got a bunch of different answers on the limit question. Also note a statement that no reeffish are allowed to be used as bait.

I also suggest getting a couple of fish ID books. The Florida Sportmen has a few: *Sport Fish of the Gulf* https://newstore.primediamags.com/shop/ItemDetail.aspx?item=SFG& and *Snapper and Grouper* https://newstore.primediamags.com/shop/ItemDetail.aspx?item=SB1&. Both of these can be found at Academy. I'd also get a copy of AJ Maclanes' *McClane's Guide to Saltwater Fishes of North America.*
http://www.amazon.com/McClanes-Field-Saltwater-Fishes-America/dp/0805007334

The first two have great indentification pics (and a fishing tips dvd is included in the Snapper & Grouper book) and Maclanes can be considered the bible of fish identification field guides.

Good fishing,

DavidG


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

That is correct, Also they where a "B" class snapper next to the Red Snapper. So the name B-Linners came from "B" CLASS Snapper That they Linned Then fish box with making there new name "B-Linners"



fishmale said:


> Vermillion snapper is the right name. They got the name b linners from the commercial fisherman. They would line the outer edge of the fish boxes with them and put the regular red snapper in the middle so that if any spoiled it was the ones on the outside and not the red snappers. Also the lane snapper is another type of snapper. All eat good. I think you will get more meat from the b-linner than a red snapper the same size due to the size of the head on a red snapper.


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

I just recently found this fish id site on from Lousiana Dept of Wildlife.

http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/fishing/fishid/index.cfm

They have some decent pics of the various snappers.


----------



## CurlyQz (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't seen that Louisiana site before. I like that it has pics of real fish, not drawings.


----------

